# What are these processes?



## sizk (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't think they're malicious software but I'd like to know if I can remove them:
* jmraidtool.exe
* etcall.exe
* mididef.exe

Thanks for any help


----------



## konzerte (Oct 17, 2007)

sizk said:


> I don't think they're malicious software but I'd like to know if I can remove them:
> * jmraidtool.exe
> * etcall.exe
> * mididef.exe
> ...



suggestion: google them.


----------



## M0LD0V4N (Oct 17, 2007)

This is why I hate Windows Viruses and Malware... I only use windows for games -.- not online activity.

UNIX® User


----------



## hermeslyre (Oct 18, 2007)

I believe etcall is associated with gigabytes easytune, I'm not absolutely sure though, give it a google anyway.


----------



## ceewi1 (Oct 18, 2007)

jmraidtool.exe is associated with JMicron RAID drivers/applications.
etcall.exe is indeed associated with Gigabyte EasyTune.
mididef.exe is associated with Creative audio drivers.


----------

